# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Wine >  HowTo: Get The Latest Wine

## Cochise

*1.* Remove the wine that comes with Ubuntu (if you've installed it)(sudo apt-get remove wine)

*2.* Open a terminal and type:




> wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -


*3.* Type:




> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list


*4.* Add one of the following to your sources.list




> ## Wine, Ubuntu Hardy Heron (8.04):
> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt hardy main
> deb-src http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt hardy main





> ## Wine, Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon (7.10):
> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt gutsy main
> deb-src http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt gutsy main





> ## Wine, Ubuntu Feisty Fawn (7.04):
> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt feisty main
> deb-src http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt feisty main





> ## Wine, Ubuntu Edgy Eft (6.10)
> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main
> deb-src http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main





> ## Wine, Ubuntu Dapper Drake (6.06)
> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
> deb-src http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main


*5.* Type the following:




> sudo apt-get update


*6.* Type the following:




> sudo apt-get upgrade


*7.* To install wine either type:




> sudo apt-get install wine


Or by using the Synaptic Package Manager under System->Administration.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Edited on 15/05/08 - Added Hardy Heron (8.04)

----------

